# Need Recommendation on 4 jaw Chuck for My Delta 46-715 Lathe



## Pete_LJ (May 11, 2016)

I am new to woodturning and I am looking to purchase a 4 jaw chuck for my Delta 46-715 lathe. I have looking at the Nova 4 jaw chuck (described on ebay as a "Nova Lathes 1"-8 TPI Direct Thread Midi Wood Turning Chuck 48111 New"). The vendor is elling it for $82.50 including shipping. My lathe has a 1"-8 spindle. Are there any issues regarding chuck seating other than diameter and TPI?

If you can recommend a 4 jaw chuck (or give a review of the Nova chuck), I would greatly appreciate it.

Ebay ad link (described above): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nova-Lathes-1-8-TPI-Direct-Thread-Midi-Wood-Turning-Chuck-48111-New-/331818786629?hash=item4d41f0df45:g:WkEAAOSwnHZYc5H7


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Pete, take this to the woodturning forum. That's the best p[lace for your questions to be answered. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Nova is a good chuck. That same chuck is a little cheaper on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/NOVA-48111-1-Inch-Precision-Turning/dp/B0064JJ4NK

I have this and like the extra jaws. https://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSC3000C.html

And if you can wait this is a good beginner chuck. https://www.pennstateind.com/store/CUG3418CCX.html


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

While Nova and some other well known brands are very nice, for the hobby turner the PSI Barracuda2 chuck linked to above is about impossible to beat. What most folks seem to miss when price hunting are the jaw sets included with 'cuda products which makes them a great deal. I've used each of the jaw sets, as well as the screw, for various things around the shop. I've turned up to 14" platters and bowls down to small Christmas ornaments with mine. I do recommend a chuck with a "key" that can be opened and closed with one hand vs the 2 handed tommy-bar type - much easier to load/unload projects.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I would suggest the G3 over the Midi. I have four G3's and never had a problem.
The Midi uses tommy bars and it farily limited in the jaws you can use.
See link to chart. The G3 can be used with almost any jaws except the powergrips and the 130mm. I have a 16" swing lathe and have never needed over 100mm.
http://www.teknatool.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/NOVA-Standard-Jaws-Min-Max-Ranges-Jaw-Table-inch.pdf 
You will see a lot of Not Recommended in the chart for the Midi.

Amazon has the G3 for $94 which needs an insert or the G3 direct threaded (no insert needed) for $99.
They do show a 'used" G3 in the warehouse deals for $88. I have bought lots of things from their warehouse deals and never had a problem. You would need an insert for it also.
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=nova+G3&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Anova+G3


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

If you consider the cost of the chuck + additional jaws, the Barracuda 2 chuck kit is the best bang for the buck IMO. And it threads directly on a 1×8 spindle, so there is no need for an insert or spindle adapter for the lathe in question. The kit is currently on sale for $139, so you get the chuck and 4 sets of jaws, the woodworm screw, an adapter for 3/4×16 spindles, tools and a carrying case for that price. No idea how long the sale will last though, and it's normal non-sale price is ~$180.

You may also want to consider getting a 1×8 tap as well. That will allow you to make your own face plates, threaded glue blocks, mandrels, jam chucks and other stuff from scrap wood. A dumpster dive at a construction site will get you all the scrap 2x material you could ever use for free 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have both a Midi and G3, buy the G3.


----------



## Pete_LJ (May 11, 2016)

Keep the suggestions coming. Many thanks for all the feedback. I am still deciding based on your responses. It appears that the G3 is a favorite but the Baracuda 2 appears to be an incredible value (when purchased for $139 from Penn State Industries).


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Something else for you to consider - the jaw profile. There's what I call serrated and then dovetail. Std Nova jaws are dovetail, and they do have some that are a combination. PSI jaws are serrated. With a web search you will find lots of opinions, some very detailed. I prefer serrated because they are more secure over a range of tenon sizes for a given size of jaws. I get perfect realignment when I remount a bowl, which I do often. I've turned hundreds of projects, some up to 14" projects with the Barracuda2 and haven't had one come out of the jaws.


----------



## marcsitkin (Apr 30, 2016)

I have a hurricane tools chuck (model HTC 100), and it works well on a midi lathe.
http://www.thewoodturningstore.com/accessories/woodturning-chucks/hurricane-htc100-4-chuck/


----------



## xunil76 (Feb 16, 2017)

another vote here for the Barracuda 2…i just recently got this, and while i have only used it once so far, it's a pretty nice, small chuck for a mini/midi lathe, and it would be almost impossible to find another deal like this with all the jaws & other tidbits (brand new, anyway).


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Yet another vote for the CSC3000 Barracuda2 kit.
Serrated jaws, four jaws with the chuck, screw center, single wrench tightening.
Nice little beginner chuck and you won't have to buy any more jaws for a while. Also comes in a case.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have the Nova precision midi and it's a great chuck for the $. If I were doing it over though, I'd pay the extra for the G3 to have the single key. The Tommy bars can be a PITA every now and then.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have both the Nova G3,and the Barracuda 2 and 4. I also have the HTC 125. I use the larger chucks on my PM 90 and the G3 and Barracuda 2 on my midi's. I bought the Barracuda's first because of the value. They are good chucks with a lot of jaws and really no complaints on the Barracuda 2. However I mostly use the G3 on my midi's. I prefer the jaws on the G3 over the Barracuda jaws. That is user preference. I usually keep Cole jaws on the Barracudas and use the HTC 125 and G3 for most all of my turning. Your not going wrong with either the Barracuda or G3, but the G3 is a bit better IMO.


----------



## restored (Sep 2, 2012)

I would go with a Nova also, but not with the fixed insert. The G3 or 2. You can buy the 3 for close to same amount, from a number of the big boys. They also have package deals with a one or 2 extra jaws and a set of cole jaws that really lowers the price. It won't take but a bowls or 2 that you will find yourself saying you wish I had, tight on money, use the take 6 months to pay, and build your credit as well. Most all their jaws fit both chucks.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Very helpful thread. I am also in the process of deciding on a chuck.


----------



## Pete_LJ (May 11, 2016)

I am about to pull the trigger on the Nova G3 chuck. My lathe uses a 1"-8 thread. I would like to order this chuck without adapter. Do they make a direct fit 1"-8 version of the G3 chuck? If so, what model number?

I have been on Amazon and it does not seem like they address this issue threading issue.

Let me know your thoughts.

PS I think the following chuck is the one I need for 1"-8 ($99.99 with free prime shipping) 
See https://www.amazon.com/NOVA-48232-Reversible-Turning-Chuck/dp/B0074HJ1V6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1492693508&sr=8-1&keywords=g3+chuck


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Pete, if you look at the Q&A at the bottom of the Amazon page, the first question as answered by the seller says:

Hi,
This chuck id designed to work on any lathe with a 1" x 8tpi spindle, which I believe those 2 are. It will handle stock up to 10" with the 2" jaws included so that will cover those lathes. One thing to note - this chuck can also be used on reversing lathes and has the set screw to lock it to the spindle. If you… see more 
*By Woodworker Specialties SELLER on May 18, 2014*

So you should be good to go with that one. I think you made the right call on buying the G3!


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

Which ever chuck you decide on, get a chuck with the key to tighten/loosen. The type with the 2 rods (tommy sticks) are a pain. It's worth the extra few bucks…


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

G3D is a direct thread chuck by Nova with 1×8TPI…....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> G3D is a direct thread chuck by Nova with 1×8TPI…....... Jerry (in Tucson)
> - Nubsnstubs


Since this particular lathe does not have a reverse, the G3D would be a bit pricey and not needed. The G3 would be best choice, IMO.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Just ordered the G3 from Woodcraft. Great on-sale price of $79.99.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Just ordered the G3 from Woodcraft. Great on-sale price of $79.99.
> 
> - Hockey


That chuck doesn't have the insert to fit the lathe. You'll have to purchase the 1"-8 tpi insert seperately. You'll probably come out cheaper ordering the one from amazon.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Just ordered the G3 from Woodcraft. Great on-sale price of $79.99.
> 
> - Hockey


You need this too.
.
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/teknatool-1-8-tpi-insert-w-set-screw-for-nova-chucks


----------



## Pete_LJ (May 11, 2016)

Now I am a little confused of differences between the i.) Delta Industrial 46-461 Reversible Nova G3-D Woodturning Chuck#; and ii.) NOVA 48232 G3 Reversible Wood Turning Chuck&

Do both chucks retain the chuck from loosening when turning in a reverse direction (AKA CW)?

*It sounds like some are saying that there are two different retention systems for these chucks. If you know of differences then please let me know as I will be operating my 46-715 in reverse occasionally. *

By the way, the 46-715 did not come with reversing feature initially but was added when I rebuilt the machine. If interested see my blog on this project: http://lumberjocks.com/Pete_LJ/blog/101954

#- See https://www.amazon.com/Delta-Industrial-46-461-Reversible-Woodturning/dp/B0034HNVUC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1492716315&sr=8-1&keywords=Delta+46-461+Reversible+NOVA+G3-D+Woodturning+Chuck#Ask

& -See https://www.amazon.com/NOVA-48232-Reversible-Turning-Chuck/dp/B0074HJ1V6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1492716420&sr=8-1&keywords=g3+chuck



> G3D is a direct thread chuck by Nova with 1×8TPI…....... Jerry (in Tucson)
> - Nubsnstubs
> 
> Since this particular lathe does not have a reverse, the G3D would be a bit pricey and not needed. The G3 would be best choice, IMO.
> ...


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I can't see what the difference is. If I had to guess, I'd say it's probably the location of the locking screw. It's probably designed to tighten in the thread relief so it doesn't damage the threads and the 2 lathes may have different locations for the relief.

FWIW, my Nova chuck doesn't have the locking screw but I use it in reverse often when finishing parts and I've never had it come loose. Not saying it never will or that it's safe, just that at low speeds while sanding and applying finish, mine has been fine.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks HokieKen and Rick M; I did order the insert when I ordered the chuck. I do like that the chuck insert is separate because, if I decide to do so later on down the road, I can buy another insert so that the chuck will also fit my Shopsmith, or if I end up with a lathe with a larger spindle (1 1/4").


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

On the G3D chuck, there are two Allen set-screws that are tightened after screw on the chuck. This keeps the chuck tight while in reverse. For me, better safe than sorry using a set-screw. I would never like to find out what a loose, spinning 3lb chunk of metal could do, even at a low 600rpm… My 2-cents worth.

Great for installing a reverse! I use mine all the time when doing a final sanding on a piece.


----------



## Pete_LJ (May 11, 2016)

Just got off the phone with Andrew at Nova Tools USA (727-954-3433×709) and he explained that there is NO difference between the following chucks: i.) Nova G3 48232; and ii.) Nova G3-D (AKA Delta 46-461). Both chucks are reversible (and have grub screws to retain the chuck in reverse) and both have 1"-8 threading. However, Amazon prices "i" at $99.99 and "ii" at $129.99. However this was the first time Andrew had been made aware of the Nova G3-D (AKA Delta 46-461) item (and merely compared pics of the two items).

I think this now settles my purchase as being the Nova G3 48232 for $99.99 with free prime shipping from Amazon.

Amazon links:
For "i" (Nova G3 48232): 
https://www.amazon.com/NOVA-48232-Reversible-Turning-Chuck/dp/B0074HJ1V6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1492716420&sr=8-1&keywords=g3%20chuck&tag=vs-home-convert-amazon-20

For "ii" (Nova G3-D (AKA Delta 46-461)) :
https://www.amazon.com/Delta-Industrial-46-461-Reversible-Woodturning/dp/B0034HNVUC/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1492786099&sr=1-1&keywords=g3-d


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info Pete. Will be good to know if/when I decide to get a second chuck.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Pete. Several years late for me, though lesson well learned,... never trust retailers and always follow up with the actual manufacturers.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> Just got off the phone with Andrew at Nova Tools USA (727-954-3433×709) and he explained that there is NO difference between the following chucks: i.) Nova G3 48232; and ii.) Nova G3-D (AKA Delta 46-461). Both chucks are reversible (and have grub screws to retain the chuck in reverse) and both have 1"-8 threading. However, Amazon prices "i" at $99.99 and "ii" at $129.99.* However this was the first time Andrew had been made aware of the Nova G3-D (AKA Delta 46-461) item (and merely compared pics of the two items). *
> 
> I think this now settles my purchase as being the Nova G3 48232 for $99.99 with free prime shipping from Amazon.
> 
> ...


I would think Andrew needs to get educated on the products Nova produces and sells.

I've had my GD-3 since '09, and it hasn't let me down yet. Even before I got reverse, I still locked the chuck to the spindle. The grub screw is there for a reason, so use it.. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I believe it has been quite a few years since Nova produced the G3-D (for Delta) which was direct threaded so I can see where a new tech may not know of it.
The other G3 listed as reversible is now known as the G3 Comet (see full remarks at Amazon) marketed along with their Comet II lathe.
The standard G3 takes an insert. Originally the insert hex was not tapped for a set screw as smaller lathes did not have reverse. They still list two inserts; the "D" which is not tapped and the "X" which is tapped. They are usually the same price so may as well get the X if you get the insert style G3.
If you have the D inset it only takes a few minutes to tap it for a set screw.


----------



## Pete_LJ (May 11, 2016)

Thanks for all the input on this decision and sorting out the facts. In the end, I ordered the Nova G3 48232 chuck from Tool Plus Outlet on ebay for $99.99 with free shipping and nil sales tax (as they are located in CT and I am not). See http://www.ebay.com/itm/332189579269 I will likely let all of you know how this new chuck works out for me (expect my update in the near future).

PS Tool Plus Outlet describes the chuck as *"1' 8TPI Thread G3 Comet II Reversible Wood Turning Chuck Nova Lathes 48232 New".*


----------



## jefezhu (9 mo ago)

Recommend the chuck i bought on amazon, it's works great and very versital
https://www.amazon.com/Aogbra-3-75-Inch-Turning-Nickel-Fasteners/dp/B094NGVJR5


----------

